# NewDawn



## Journey (Oct 28, 2009)

I was a little leary about posting this but a friend mine once said if you don't tell anyone about it, no one will know about. So I wanted to come out at least once and let you know about my comic NewDawn.

http://www.newdawncomic.com/

The little town of Dawn has always been a safe haven for both humans and mamens alike. Itâ€™s buried deep in a forest and can only be found by those who need it; at least thatâ€™s how it use to be. Because of conflict from the outside world the forest has been diminishing, making it easier to find. Fears from the inside have been closing off many of the gates that were supposed to be open. At this rate, Dawn runs the risk of either being destroyed from the outside or locked from the inside. In order for Dawn to not be lost, it needs to change. Some of the younger generation might be who bring about this change, but first they have some growing up to do.


----------

